# Solved: Setup new Wireless Router: "Local Access Only"



## robotsneedlove2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi there,
I know similar questions have been posted before, but I've searched the internet (and these forums) and haven't found a solution that works yet, so I'm hoping you guys could give me some ideas...

I just set up a new wireless router (I've set up one before, so I know the basics), and it worked for about 3 hours when suddenly, while I was in the middle of using the internet, it stopped loading pages.

Now every time I connect to my wireless network, it says "Access: Local Only" or "Limited Connectivity" and obviously won't let me access the internet.

It does this on both laptops in the house. 
I've heard of problems with vista, which one laptop is using, but since neither can connect, I figure that's not the issue.

Any assistance you guys could offer would be MUCH appreciated, I've been trying to figure this out for days now..


----------



## robotsneedlove2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I did the ipconfig/all thing cause I've seen in other posts.

Just so you know, right now I'm connected straight to the modem to access the internet (obviously not connected with wireless).

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dan
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-FB-A5-3D-3A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-BA-F5-9D-1F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::dcb5:b3c7:485:e5d6%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 92.237.184.143(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : November-04-09 10:34:03 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : November-10-09 5:21:58 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 92.237.184.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.30.240.177
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{C1121A84-3E64-4076-93C4-3FECC1337
64B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{28670D27-2B5D-44B1-917D-13B7646B0
07C}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:5ced:b88f::5ced:b88f(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We need to see the IPCONFIG when you are in the failing configuration.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

And if you can access the router when in the failing configuration check the WAN (or Internet) status to see what the router has for IP, Gateway, etc.


----------



## robotsneedlove2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the replies.

Here's the IPCONFIG when I'm connected to the router:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dan
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-FB-A5-3D-3A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : November-05-09 4:57:20 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : November-06-09 4:57:20 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-BA-F5-9D-1F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{C1121A84-3E64-4076-93C4-3FECC1337
64B}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{28670D27-2B5D-44B1-917D-13B7646B0
07C}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Today it said:
The Network adapter "Wireless Network Connection" does not have a valid IP configuration.

So then I clicked "Automatically get new IP settings for the network adapter Wireless Network Connection" and got the message:

"Windows tried a repair but a problem still exists. The network adapter "Wireless Network Connection" does not have a valid IP configuration"

Not sure if that means anything...
I know computer basics but I don't know anything this advanced.

Again, thanks for the reply/help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"does not have a valid IP configuration" is right on! The Default Gateway is missing. From what we've seen so far my suspects are the wireless adapter, the wireless driver, the router's WLAN, or the router is really messed up.

Reset the router to factory default settings (usually means holding the recessed reset button for 20 seconds or so) and try again.

Try an ethernet connection to the router to see if that works, or if you get the same thing (no Default Gateway), or something different. If something different that doesn't work please show that ipconfig /all.

See if the other laptop gets the same types of results.

For this laptop get the latest Intel wireless driver *from your laptop manufacturer's web site.* If you already have the latest driver uninstall it using Device Manager; then reboot and let Windows discover the adapter and reinstall the driver.


----------



## robotsneedlove2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I downloaded the latest drivers, and it still doesn't work.

I figure it's something with the router rather than the actual laptop, because the network doesn't work on 2 laptops and my ipod (which is usually pretty foolproof on picking up wireless internet).

I'm gonna try the router reset, and try starting again.

Thanks.


----------



## robotsneedlove2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I reset the router to factory settings and did everything again, and it still gives me "Access: Local Only" when I connect.

I kept all the defaults the same except for the SSID and set a WPA.

Right now I have my laptop connected to the router with a network cable and internet works, so here's the ipconfig/all:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dan
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Wireless_Router

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-FB-A5-3D-3A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : November-06-09 12:01:38 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : November-07-09 12:01:38 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Wireless_Router
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8057 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-BA-F5-9D-1F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::dcb5:b3c7:485:e5d6%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : November-06-09 11:55:17 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : November-07-09 11:55:17 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Wireless_Router
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{28670D27-2B5D-44B1-917D-13B7646B0
07C}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Arg.


----------



## robotsneedlove2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry to keep posting.

Here's a screenshot of my Wireless Network Connection Status.

http://i776.photobucket.com/albums/yy41/_robots_/screenshot1.jpg

I noticed the IPv4 Connectivity is Local, and the IPv6 Connectivity is Limited.

Could that be why?
And if so, how do I fix that? I don't know anything about IPv4/IPv6...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Take one of these laptops to a local hotspot or other wireless network and see if they work normally there.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I noticed the IPv4 Connectivity is Local, and the IPv6 Connectivity is Limited.


Your router (like most routers) does not support IPv6. As I mentioned before the wireless is not getting a Gateway address assigned, which will result in the "Local."


----------



## lucier92 (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry to be concise. The router and all have been working fine for a year and a half and suddenly this morning boom!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

lucier92 said:


> Sorry to be concise. The router and all have been working fine for a year and a half and suddenly this morning boom!


Really? Then you'll have to explain this comment from your first post.


> I just set up a new wireless router (I've set up one before, so I know the basics), and it worked for about 3 hours when suddenly, while I was in the middle of using the internet, it stopped loading pages.


What is it, a new router or one you've had for a year and a half?


----------



## lucier92 (Nov 6, 2009)

sorry. I'm not robotsneedlove2. I found this thread and signed up to reply because this morning My computer was doing the same thing as robots. I saw your post about taking the computer elsewhere and I did. I took it to work and it connects fine. So I was wondering if you are confident that it is my router that's the problem. It has been working fine for a year and a half till this morning.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*lucier92*, if you are trying to help the OP you'll need to be less concise. 

And if you are looking for help you'll need to start your own new thread and describe your environment and problem.

And if you are just throwing in a random comment this is not the place to do so.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

lucier92 said:


> sorry. I'm not robotsneedlove2. I found this thread and signed up to reply because this morning My computer was doing the same thing as robots..


Now please start your own thread, don't hijack other folks threads. It's way to confusing to have multiple problems in one thread.


----------



## robotsneedlove2 (Nov 4, 2009)

Haha okay now that we have that sorted...

Both laptops work at other hot spots, so it must be the router...
Is there a way to make it compatible with IPv6, or do you think it would be easier just to go get a new router?

Again, thanks for the help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you have the latest firmware for the router. Then reset it to factory default settings and try again. If it still works only with ethernet, disable the wireless signal and use it as a wired router only. And, yes, shop for a new wireless router.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can simply disable IPv6, you don't need it.


----------



## robotsneedlove2 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm gonna mark this as solved. 

I wanna thank everyone that replied, you guys are awesome and I appreciate that you guys volunteer your time to help people.
It's much appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you get the wireless working or did you go shopping?


----------

